
Effect of bromhexine on clinical outcomes and mortality in Covid-19 [pdf] - drocer88
https://bi.tbzmed.ac.ir/Files/Inpress/bi-23240.pdf
======
blacksqr
"A total of 78 patients with similar demographic and disease characteristics
were enrolled. There was a significant reduction in ICU admissions (2 out of
39 vs. 11 out of 39, P=0.006), intubation (1 out of 39 vs. 9 out of 39,
P=0.007) and death (0 vs. 5, P=0.027) in the bromhexine treated group compared
to the standard group. No patients were withdrawn from the study because of
adverse effects."

------
drocer88
If you were wondering, Bromhexine is an expectorant/mucolytic agent.
Bromhexine is not available in the United States. ( source :
[https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/bromhexine](https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/bromhexine)
)

~~~
aliswe
It's not? This shocks me... It's the most common cough medicine agent in
Sweden.

